# Cavitt's Custom Rods



## Linda

I have been fishing the Gulf Coast for 25 years on piers, boats, surf fishing, wading & fly. If it's salty I'm there. My building experience was under the watchful eye of master rod builder John Giannin, owner of J&M Tackle in Orange Beach, AL.,where my craft was perfected building rods for top billfishing teams, SKA, and charter boats for the Gulf Coast and around the world. I believe with my passion and understanding of fishing rods, their purposes and performance capabilities I'm confident I can build you the best rod tailored to fit your needs. ~SPECIALIZING IN ALL SALWATER APPLICATIONS~ The highest standard of rod building available Satisfaction guaranteed! - Cal Star - Gator - Seeker - Lamiglass - Rainshadow - Graphite USA - ATC(Advanced Tubular Composites)- Fugi - Aftco - Perfection - Pac Bay - Flexcoat 

*Ernie Cavitt 850.375.2757*


----------

